# Greetings Brothers from Fort Hood, TX



## DOC305 (May 23, 2017)

Grand Lodge F. & A.M. of Ohio
Stow Lodge No. 768
Raised 2017
Currently located at Fort Hood preparing for deployment overseas
Honored to be accepted into this group and continuously searching for more light


----------



## KSigMason (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to this forum Brother.


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 23, 2017)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Phil P (May 23, 2017)

DOC305 said:


> Grand Lodge F. & A.M. of Ohio
> Stow Lodge No. 768
> Raised 2017
> Currently located at Fort Hood preparing for deployment overseas
> Honored to be accepted into this group and continuously searching for more light


Welcome & thank you for your service


----------



## LK600 (May 24, 2017)

Honored to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 24, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Brother JC (May 24, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! Thank you for your service.


----------



## Bloke (May 29, 2017)

Greetings from Australia & Welcome !


----------



## rpbrown (May 30, 2017)

Greetings from DFW brother and thank you for your service


----------



## RayverInColorado (May 30, 2017)

Welcome Brother. Hooah 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------

